# Have you been  Naughty or Nice, did Santa Visit your House?



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2015)

Anyone wanna share what they got from *santa..*however Great or small ...






Maybe you preferred not to have  anything, and were just happy with your  day anyway ...

......come and share your day and your pressies  (if you got  some)... with us...









I was lucky,,,I got a new Ipad Air 2, and a real leather  cognac coloured  case ....

A Papewhite Kindle with a  Tan leather case decorated in Parisian style...

2 Sets of Calvin Klein Eau de Parfum sets...(Eternity and Eternity Now)

More Chocolate , sweets and cake than you could possibly  eat in a week...

...and 2 phone calls from family abroad which are like gifts in themselves....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






....so..how was your Christmas day...? 					 :christmas1:


----------



## Kadee (Dec 25, 2015)

Hubby bought me a new dash camera as I think you need them for your own protection on the roads now days ( mainly in the city) I bought him a new hair cutter, it's about the size of the palm of your hand , I'll see if I can find a picture of it ,he still has a full head of hair and prefers to keep it short so cuts it himself ..Daughter bought me a huge tin of Cadbury roses chocolates as I told her not to get anything else or I have to clean out the cupboard to fit any extras in ,and she knows what happens when I clean out cupboards ..
It my daughters birthday today so I must send her a text ..
This is the picture of hair cutter


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 25, 2015)

Diamond earrings from SO, new red lipstick from myself to myself (not that I need more...my lips are naturally red  ) Other things: new fluffy comforter for bed, scented body creme, necklace, a hand made afghan, and treats for kitty Bella. Also a book for Bella that I'm supposed to read to her at bedtime. Yeah, that's gonna happen. :lofl:


----------



## Lon (Dec 25, 2015)

A Good lady friend gave me a potted Lemon Tree for the balcony on my apartment. I am looking forward to Lemonade when the tree bears fruit. It already has three lemons. 

I gave myself a new I Phone 6 after receiving a $100 credit for my I Phone 5.


----------



## Ina (Dec 25, 2015)

Sounds like you had a nice Christmas Lon. :wave:


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2015)

Oooh purtty earrings AC..


----------



## Ina (Dec 25, 2015)

AppleCruncher, You scarfed up big time in the goody department.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 25, 2015)

Yeah, Ina, I obviously was nice all year! :grin:


----------



## Ina (Dec 25, 2015)

Santa gave me a safe trip to Phoenix, AZ.  My granddaughter has an emergency, so I drove a round trip of 2350 miles in 40 hours.  The safe trip was a wonderful gift.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 25, 2015)

A safe trip is always a wonderful gift, Ina.  Hope all is well.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 25, 2015)

Gorgeous earrings, Apple!  

I got Ipad Air2 gold with red case..perfume, 2 jackets, and a necklace.  I can't remember if I was naughty or nice..lol..but it worked.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## jujube (Dec 25, 2015)

A new set of fairly expensive floor mats for my car, which I had specifically said several times over the past month that I didn't want.  I hate to be ungrateful, but I thought I had made it very clear I didn't.want.new.floormats.  Apparently the Spousal Equivalent doesn't listen any better than Santa does.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 25, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Anyone wanna share what they got from *santa..*however Great or small ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holly you are a very spoilt lady ,no I not saying you don't deserve it :laugh: you will luv the iPad ,I have the first  iPad Air 
and on the rare occasion I use the laptop  i have to stop and think now where's that button again  ?


----------



## Kadee (Dec 25, 2015)

Karen99 said:


> Gorgeous earrings, Apple!
> 
> I got Ipad Air2 gold with red case..perfume, 2 jackets, and a necklace.  I can't remember if I was naughty or nice..lol..but it worked.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!


Karen you will love the iPad I've had my iPad Air ,(the first Air that was released) for two years I find them so convenient you can fit them in your handbag.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 25, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> Karen you will love the iPad I've had my iPad Air ,(the first Air that was released) for two years I find them so convenient you can fit them in your handbag.



I do love it, Kadee..I had an older iPad..but this one is so light. I'm going to wipe the other one and give it to my niece.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 25, 2015)

hmm, my pics don't look as clear/sharp as I'd like them to be.

Wish I had your photography skills, Holly.  I snapped my pics real quick on my smartphone.  I'm no Annie Liebovitz.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 25, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> ...  I'm no Annie Liebovitz.



That's just a matter of perspective ...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> Holly you are a very spoilt lady ,no I not saying you don't deserve it :laugh: you will luv the iPad ,I have the first  iPad Air
> and on the rare occasion I use the laptop  i have to stop and think now where's that button again  ?



Actually I'm taking a little bit of time to get used to the Ipad 2..simply because I can already do most of that stuff on my iphone ( as well as my desktop, and lappy) ....LOL...making more use of the Kindle at the moment tbh!!


----------



## IKE (Dec 26, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> That's just a matter of perspective ...
> 
> View attachment 25033



Phil don't get me wrong, I don't like my women so big that they look like they have more Chins than a Chinese telephone directory but that gal looks like she needs to wolf down a few double cheeseburgers.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 26, 2015)

She also looks like she is fifteen. I'll take the shoes!


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 26, 2015)

Don't blame me, folks - blame Annie.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 26, 2015)

....she looks a little cramped.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm also convinced that fashion designers hate women.


----------



## Linda (Dec 26, 2015)

jujube said:


> A new set of fairly expensive floor mats for my car, which I had specifically said several times over the past month that I didn't want.  I hate to be ungrateful, but I thought I had made it very clear I didn't.want.new.floormats.  Apparently the Spousal Equivalent doesn't listen any better than Santa does.


Sorry jujube.    I guess it's good your gift was at lest for your car and not HIS.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 27, 2015)

Santa tagged my place with graffiti and the reindeer left their droppings on the front porch.


----------



## Ina (Dec 27, 2015)

Phil, we must have been on the same list.  I spent plenty on presents, but recieved not one. Funny how that worked out.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 27, 2015)

Hubby isn't great with holidays but we will take a field trip...TJ MAXX for discount sneakers my size, then Barnes and Noble...he can browse cookbooks and let me pick out three or five books...makes me happy...I have at least 70 books on my wish list.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 27, 2015)

Ina said:


> Phil, we must have been on the same list.  I spent plenty on presents, but recieved not one. Funny how that worked out.



Ah, but 'tis better to give than receive, right? 

Hate to say it, but how did _that_ feel? 

I'm proud to be on the same list as you.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 27, 2015)

Ina, Philly, I am sorry. Sometimes, people are thoughtless and selfish . May I offer a belated gift of Xmas hugs, and sincere 
appreciation for what each of you bring to sf? My life is enriched by you both, touched also. You may not know that I am in 

your debt for lessons learned. Philly, who would stand at the gates of Hell, and spit in the Devil's eye while retaining your humanity, I salute you. Ina, your resilience, and your  willingness to break out of a chrysalis of grief and embrace your  future 

self battered, but unbowed,  humbles me. Namaste.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2015)

Ina said:


> Phil, we must have been on the same list.  I spent plenty on presents, but recieved not one. Funny how that worked out.




awwww Ina...I'm reallly saddened...I can't believe it ...after you're terrible year I would have thought someone would have made a big effort to make sure mum/grandma was well looked after this Christmas....(( Hugs))..if I'd have known your address, I'd have sent you pressies..for sure


----------



## Kadee (Dec 28, 2015)

Ina said:


> Phil, we must have been on the same list.  I spent plenty on presents, but recieved not one. Funny how that worked out.


Ina I'm sorry you were treated like that ,at Christmas it's a shame when you went to the trouble of buying gifts ..Here's a belated Christmas  hug :bighug: ...and a bunch of flowers to go with the hug.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 28, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Ina, Philly, I am sorry. Sometimes, people are thoughtless and selfish . May I offer a belated gift of Xmas hugs, and sincere
> appreciation for what each of you bring to sf? My life is enriched by you both, touched also. You may not know that I am in
> 
> your debt for lessons learned. Philly, who would stand at the gates of Hell, and spit in the Devil's eye while retaining your humanity, I salute you. Ina, your resilience, and your  willingness to break out of a chrysalis of grief and embrace your  future
> ...



I have to admit, that's the best present I've ever received. That one goes in my little treasure chest. Thank you, m'Lady.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 28, 2015)

You are welcome Philly.:love_heart:


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 28, 2015)

Ina said:


> Phil, we must have been on the same list.  I spent plenty on presents, but recieved not one. Funny how that worked out.



I'm always on that list too Ina...  Although my older son did get me a gift certificate for a manicure... that was very nice..

But I have learned that if I really want something for Christmas..  I buy it myself... for myself... and then I am sure I will just love it..   this year a nice diamond ring..  It's phenomenal!!


----------



## oakapple (Dec 28, 2015)

Books, also ones for my Kindle.Plants for the house and ones for the garden.Voucher for tea at a London Hotel.Some Belgian chocs.:chocolate:


----------



## Ina (Dec 28, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Ah, but 'tis better to give than receive, right?
> 
> Hate to say it, but how did _that_ feel?
> 
> I'm proud to be on the same list as you.



Phil, you are right. It is better to give than to recieve, but my list just might be a bit shorter next year.  You can bet that I'll not be driving a 2350 mile round trip in 46 hours next year, as I just did.  I left on Tuesday and was back on Thursday, so the family spent Christmas all together, except for me.  I don't get an invite, because three people wouldn't come if I did. 

What doesn't kill you, will make you tough.


----------



## Ina (Dec 28, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Ina, Philly, I am sorry. Sometimes, people are thoughtless and selfish . May I offer a belated gift of Xmas hugs, and sincere
> appreciation for what each of you bring to sf? My life is enriched by you both, touched also. You may not know that I am in
> 
> your debt for lessons learned. Philly, who would stand at the gates of Hell, and spit in the Devil's eye while retaining your humanity, I salute you. Ina, your resilience, and your  willingness to break out of a chrysalis of grief and embrace your  future
> ...



Shalimar,  I've always felt that I should teach my family by example, but it doesn't seem to work on a lot of the younger generation of today.  But, I'll keep trying.  I really don't want to leave my family behind, but it seems to be what they want.  Sometimes there are no other choices, and we either go forward or we give up.  

Thank you for your kind words.  You have a very sensitive heart.


----------



## Ina (Dec 28, 2015)

Holly, Kadee, QuickSilver,  Thank you kind ladies.  Today I did go down and get a manicure for a gift to myself.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 28, 2015)

Ina, I don't know if this applies to you, but my thirty three year old son and I had a distant relationship during his twenties. Ultimately, I let go, and left it in the hands of a benevolent universe. To my surprise, he is doing everything he can to have a 

warm and deep relationship with me now. Surprise! Apparently, he never forgot what I taught him, just misplaced it while figuring out who he was. He says he has come full circle. In my experience, this is more common than not.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 28, 2015)

Beautiful manicure, gorgeous rings Ina.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 28, 2015)

Ina, I work with young people a great deal. Some of them have parents/grandparents who don't care. These people would give anything to have someone like you in their corner. Family dynamics can drive us all crazy. I believe that there will be young 

people's lives whom you touch--perhaps unknowingly, just by being who you are. We never know the true effects of the kindness we show towards others. That said, casting pearls before swine is a waste of time. Lol.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 28, 2015)

I had been wanting this since we had to replace our TV a month or two ago. Figured it would go on a better sale after the holidays so I was waiting. But the kids got together and got it for me-I was shocked! Keeps the living room nice and toasty.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 28, 2015)

Oh,and the best part was that our foster boys offered to assemble it as their gift to me. I didn`t have to learn any new words like I would have if hubby had had to do it lol.


----------



## Ina (Dec 28, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson, I have never seen a fireplace like it. Is it gas?  I'm going to have to have someone come out and start my old gas fire place. That was another thing my husband did yearly.  When I sell this place, I was wanting to put in a nice small fireplace in the smaller place I plan on having built.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 28, 2015)

Ina said:


> Phil, you are right. It is better to give than to recieve, but my list just might be a bit shorter next year.  You can bet that I'll not be driving a 2350 mile round trip in 46 hours next year, as I just did.  I left on Tuesday and was back on Thursday, so the family spent Christmas all together, except for me.  I don't get an invite, because three people wouldn't come if I did.
> 
> What doesn't kill you, will make you tough.



Ina, so sorry -- that must have hurt!  My list would be a WHOLE LOT shorter next year.  I wouldn't make that drive, either!

I didn't get gifts, either, but my family has a "no gifts" agreement.  It saves everyone a lot of time, money, and stress.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 29, 2015)

Ina said:


> Mrs. Robinson, I have never seen a fireplace like it. Is it gas?  I'm going to have to have someone come out and start my old gas fire place. That was another thing my husband did yearly.  When I sell this place, I was wanting to put in a nice small fireplace in the smaller place I plan on having built.



No Ina,it is electric. Just keeps the living room comfortable rather than keeping the furnace on and heating the whole house. We always ran a small room heater in here anyway. But we needed to get a new entertainment center for our new TV so this kills two birds with one stone (what an awful saying lol!) Went to my daughter`s last night for grandson`s birthday and they just had a new gas insert installed in their fireplace. Very,very nice. Really heated up the living area and made their living room so much more inviting. They never used their fireplace because it never worked well and always sucked cold air into the room. Would love to have one of those-next house maybe....


----------



## Ina (Dec 29, 2015)

Butterfly, I think that might be a good idea for me.  I've decided to tell all but the great-grandchildren that I can't afford to keep up with past Christmases anymore.  Next year I'll have a better plan for the holidays.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 6, 2016)

I wasn't very nice so I got nothing...jk kids bought me a bunch of stuff for the crafts and I treated myself to a few books


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 7, 2016)

Ina said:


> Butterfly, I think that might be a good idea for me.  I've decided to tell all but the great-grandchildren that I can't afford to keep up with past Christmases anymore.  Next year I'll have a better plan for the holidays.



Good for you, Ina.  It's a lot less painful that way, and you're not spending your precious time and your money where it isn't appreciated.

PS:  I love your moccasins and your pottery bowl.  Post some more pottery pictures!


----------

